# εξηνταβελώνης



## Ancolie

"ο Ιωακείμ Ιορδάνογλου, γιός του *εξηνταβελώνη *​συναγωνιστή" παρακαλώ


----------



## sotos

(ε)ξηνταβελώνης means stingy.
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/stingy


----------



## Ancolie

stingy : τσιγγούνης ?
Άλλα εξήντα ? 
Και γιατί δεν την βρίσκω αυτή τη λέξη στα λεξικά ;


----------



## Ancolie

Συγγνώμη την βρήκα στο Μπαμπινιώτη, άλλα ακόμα δεν την καταλαβαίνω...


----------



## Perseas

Υπόθεση:
Εξηνταβελόνης = 60 + βελόνες (needles) / βελονιές (stitches): 
Π.χ. Κάποιος που μπαλώνει συνέχεια το παντελόνι του (αντί να αγοράσει ένα καινούργιο), πιθανόν να το κάνει από τσιγγουνιά.

(Κάποτε είχα την εντύπωση ότι "εξηνταβελόνης" είναι ο "ράφτης" )


----------



## Ancolie

Καλή υπόθεση !!
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Andrious

Ο "ξηνταβελόνης" απαντάται και στο τραγούδι "Νωρίς" των Ημισκουμπρίων:
_"[...]Άργησα μια ώρα και τώρα ποιος με σώνει;!
Θ’ ακούσω πάλι τις φωνές του ‘ξηνταβελόνη...
[...]
Κι όλα αυτά για εκατό ψωροχιλιάδες![...]"_
Οπότε, όπως είπαν κι οι προηγούμενοι, ξηνταβελόνης είναι ο τσιγγούνης.
PS. Check out the videoclip. It's fun!


----------



## Ancolie

Χα! Χα! Χα!
Πολύ ωραίο !!
Πολύ καλό για μένα · άσκηση για να καταλάβω τα προφορικά Ελληνικά !


----------



## Andrious

Βασικά, τα Ημισκούμπρια δεν είναι και ο καλύτερος τρόπος εκμάθησης των προφορικών Ελληνικών. Οι τύποι λένε ό,τι να 'ναι προκειμένου να τους βγει η ομοιοκαταληξία. Καλύτερα να βρεις άλλες μπάντες.


----------



## Ancolie

Μην ανησυχείς ! Γέλασα, προσπάθησα να καταλάβω χάριν των _γραμμένων _στίχων, και διαπίστωσα ότι κάποιες λέξεις, δεν τις ακούω καν !!


----------

